# Wii U to have day 1 firmware update



## Midna (Nov 7, 2012)

> Wii U online functions including Miiverse, Wii U Chat, Nintendo TVii, and eShop to be added in a firmware update on day 1


 



Source


Breaking news, you will need an internet connection to use online features.
On a slightly more interesting note, this confirms that all of the above functions will in fact be available at launch. The 3DS did not have such a convenience.


----------



## Traversal (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, I would hope the main features of the OS that Nintendo has spent months making a big deal about would be available day one. It's nice to see it confirmed however.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Most consoles nowadays get a day one update anyway so no big issue.

Glad that they won't be keeping the console half-functional at launch like the 3DS though.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 7, 2012)

Interesting, it makes you wonder when the 3DS miiverse update will be available.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 7, 2012)

What a shock!
The DSi had several launch-day firmware updates, and IIRC the Wii had one too.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 7, 2012)

> You will need an internet connection to use online features.


----------



## Midna (Nov 7, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> ...


There goes the subtlety.


Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 7, 2012)

I never bothered to look this up, so quickly, someone answer: Does the WiiU have a ethernet port or is it just WiFi? God I hope it has an ethernet port.


----------



## Midna (Nov 7, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I never bothered to look this up, so quickly, someone answer: Does the WiiU have a ethernet port or is it just WiFi? God I hope it has an ethernet port.


Just wifi, with support for USB modems.

Deal with it or don't buy one.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Nov 7, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I never bothered to look this up, so quickly, someone answer: Does the WiiU have a ethernet port or is it just WiFi? God I hope it has an ethernet port.


Nope, you'll have to wait and buy an adapter if it does come out.
EDIT: Dammit Midna, you 'd me...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)

No Ethernet port?

Deal breaker.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 7, 2012)

Midna said:


> Just wifi, with support for USB modems.
> 
> *Deal with it or don't buy one*.


 
Or you know, can try not being a dick. It gets your further in life. Jesus, take a pill buddy go get high or something.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> No Ethernet port?
> 
> Deal breaker.


 
The Wii U is for casuals who can play shitty online games that can have a bagillion seconds of lag.

It's not designed for real gamers who play real games with real internet connections.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 7, 2012)

The Wii didn't have an ethernet port either, but had a USB adapter with such a port on it. I wonder if that adapter would work on the Wii U...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Wii U is for casuals who can play shitty online games that can have a bagillion seconds of lag.
> 
> It's not designed for real gamers who play real games with real internet connections.


 
Nintendo has no valid excuse for leaving out a port that even fucking DVD players have. Not everyone has an amazing Wi-Fi setup

Oh and the Wii had shit online so don't even, Ninty fanboys.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> *The Wii U is for casuals who can play shitty online games* that can have a bagillion seconds of lag.
> 
> It's not *designed for real gamers who play real games with real internet connections*.


 









Oh wait, it's your just everyday, run-of-the-mill Guild McCommunist troll. Let's move on, nothing to see here, folks.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> snip


 
oh man an enhanced port of an awful ninja gaiden game i take back everything i said.

also jokes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> oh man an enhanced port of an awful ninja gaiden game i take back everything i said.
> 
> also jokes. Trolololololo.....sodding Nintendo-loving wankers tolololol


 
Fixed that for you.



Either be more creative with your trolling or GTFO.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 7, 2012)

[sarcasm] this forums really needs tags [/sarcasm]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Fixed that for you.




aw man more ports you're winning me over hard man.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> aw man more ports you're winning me over hard man.


 
I know, right?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 7, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Either be more creative with your trolling or GTFO.



Enhanced port of an awful Assassin's Creed game .... ?

But in all honesty, Guild is joking dude, take it easy -__-

My only gripe is that it's wifi only, why get rid of such a basic feature. Seriously, Wifi blows compared to Wired.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> snip


 
It took you a bit but I'm glad you finally got the joke.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It took you a bit but I'm glad you finally got the joke.


 
As long as we're agreed.  They're right about AC3, I'm not getting that on day one, that's for sure.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2012)

The amount of projection in Nintendo threads is mind boggling.

They should just call the console the _Wii jUng_.


----------



## Midna (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Wii U is for casuals who can play shitty online games that can have a bagillion seconds of lag.
> 
> It's not designed for real gamers who play real games with real internet connections.


How on earth did you make it onto staff
This is, like, sub-GameFAQs quality posting right here.
And no, I'm not talking about your opinions which you are fully entitled to.
Wait, this is a sub-GameFAQs quality site anyway never mind


----------



## bowser (Nov 7, 2012)

Midna said:


> How on earth did you make it onto staff
> This is, like, sub-GameFAQs quality posting right here.
> And no, I'm not talking about your opinions which you are fully entitled to.


Because this forum needs someone to put all the Ninty fanboys in their place.



Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2012)

Midna said:


> How on earth did you make it onto staff
> This is, like, sub-GameFAQs quality posting right here.
> And no, I'm not talking about your opinions which you are fully entitled to.
> Wait, this is a sub-GameFAQs quality site anyway never mind


Because hell froze over.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 7, 2012)

Midna said:


> Wait, this is a sub-GameFAQs quality site anyway never mind


And that includes you anyway since you keep coming here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 7, 2012)

soemone found a way to hack it already so it needs an update?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> soemone found a way to hack it already so it needs an update?


I wish but seems like nintendo didn't bother to include all the features at launch.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 7, 2012)

This just in, WiiU to have system update on launch day just like Nintendo 3DS.

Why not just ship with them preinstalled? ffs


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 7, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Why not just ship with them preinstalled? ffs


 
they forgot to insert the usb in to apply it so they said oh fuck now we'll have to get them to download it instead


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm with Hyro on this. No native ethernet support is fucking retarded.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 7, 2012)

looks like the wiius online will be doomed to fail just like the wiis. no matter what console ninty makes these days they always managed to fuck it up somehow. as impressive as the wiiu sounds no ethernet will kill it's chance of a good online experience. i sure as hell wont be buying a wireless modem or subscribing to another internet just to get a usb stick to make it work like a god damn laptop plus wireless sucks!


----------



## Vampire Lied (Nov 7, 2012)

But u can get this awesome adaptor for only 20 dollars that does...
Oh shit, it does what most other electronic devices do out of the box....
Um but still, its only 20 and awesome and fuck, its made by your loving little elves at the great nintendo factory in the sky where we only make awesomeNESs.

Seriously though, they're charging out the ass for a system that'll be hosting games like I love petz pony up the ass 5 super sparkle edition and can't even give the ppl that fall for their trickery of this awesome new system that'll revolutionize gaming then a week after launch start the flood of shit titles a damn Ethernet port?
No matter, they'll just overcharge you for an inferior usb dongle and call it a day.
/semi-sarcasm.
(sorry, I had to join in. Sleep deprived and this thread was too hilarious to pass up.)


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Why not just ship with them preinstalled? ffs


Because then nintendo can't charge you for a useless USB stick or adapter that can only be used with the WiiU and get more money off you.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 7, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> This just in, WiiU to have system update on launch day just like Nintendo 3DS.
> 
> Why not just ship with them preinstalled? ffs


And like the Wii.

Why not just ship it with préinstall incomplete features?
they need to launch production earlier, and the included software might be not completed when they did.
Why would they stop developement while the production is in process? They can update their software all they want up to the release date. (extra time)

Of course they could include an old version with less features, but I guess it's their politic to give everyone the same software and features at launch.


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I wish but seems like nintendo didn't bother to include all the features at launch.


What Cyan said. Basically if you want to ship consoles with all features you need to have everything done when you start production (few months before release or something). That time could be spent making the features better and you can still have them on day one by just issuing a firmware update.
Also why is everyone going BAAH over no Ethernet? I agree that it's kind of stupid not to include it, but it's not that bad, is it? Unless you have godly internet speed, does it really matter for anything that's not LAN? My PS3, Wii and laptop I use for gaming all use Wifi to connect to the Internet and I play games with my bro who is connected to the same network but via Ethernet and I usually have about 1ms of ping extra. Unless you are saying that 1ms somehow makes a huge difference.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

Arras said:


> Also why is everyone going BAAH over no Ethernet? I agree that it's kind of stupid not to include it, but it's not that bad, is it? Unless you have godly internet speed, does it really matter for anything that's not LAN? My PS3, Wii and laptop I use for gaming all use Wifi to connect to the Internet and I play games with my bro who is connected to the same network but via Ethernet and I usually have about 1ms of ping extra. Unless you are saying that 1ms somehow makes a huge difference.


 
Not everyone has wifi. And if you can't go online, you lose a substantial amount of the console's functionality.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 7, 2012)

Cyan said:


> And like the Wii.
> 
> Why not just ship it with préinstall incomplete features?
> they need to launch production earlier, and the included software might be not completed when they did.
> ...


 
thats exactly how i saw it

you can get the product out earlier and your not waiting on the software features which can just be added through an update


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Not everyone has wifi. And if you can't go online, you lose a substantial amount of the console's functionality.


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Not everyone has wifi.


Wait, they don't? I thought nearly everyone has a router and nearly every router is a Wifi access point... Huh. If that's actually the case then that IS kind of dumb, but I have never heard of someone who has no Wifi here. If you have internet the chances of having Wifi are about >99% here it seems. Then again it could be different in other countries, so yeah. I mean, all handhelds and stuff need Wifi for online as well.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> snip


 

Pay an extra £20 to use an ethernet cable because Nintendo didn't implement a basic feature which other consoles have?

EDIT: Just checked Amazon, I can get an adaptor for £7. Great, this makes everything better.



Arras said:


> Wait, they don't? I thought nearly everyone has a router and nearly every router is a Wifi access point... Huh. If that's actually the case then that IS kind of dumb, but I have never heard of someone who has no Wifi here. If you have internet the chances of having Wifi are about >99% here it seems. Then again it could be different in other countries, so yeah. I mean, all handhelds and stuff need Wifi for online as well.


 
I work in GAME and when I tell people about how the 3DS/Vita need wifi for online activities, quite a lot of people actually don't have wifi.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Pay an extra £20 to use an ethernet cable because Nintendo didn't implement a basic feature which other consoles have?
> 
> 
> 
> I work in GAME and when I tell people about how the 3DS/Vita need wifi for online activities, quite a lot of people actually don't have wifi.


 
GAME stores around my area have hotspots inside for Vita's and 3DS's so people can update in store
(myself being an ex-GAME employee )


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Arras said:


> Wait, they don't? I thought nearly everyone has a router and nearly every router is a Wifi access point... Huh. If that's actually the case then that IS kind of dumb, but I have never heard of someone who has no Wifi here. If you have internet the chances of having Wifi are about >99% here it seems. Then again it could be different in other countries, so yeah. I mean, all handhelds and stuff need Wifi for online as well.


What you think that everyone has wifi?

Sorry but that is seriously fucked up, a lot of people may have internet but no wifi like my for instance and if I want to use wifi for anything I have to find a hotspot where I live otherwise I can't do anything with it and alot of people where I live is in the same situation about this cause they have good internet but not wifi.



NahuelDS said:


>


And I should spend money on that because nintendo assumes everyone has wifi?

Yea. No. Unless it comes free with the console then I agree it has a purpose.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Pay an extra £20 to use an ethernet cable because Nintendo didn't implement a basic feature which other consoles have?





Just Another Gamer said:


> And I should spend money on that because nintendo assumes everyone has wifi? Yea. No. Unless it comes free with the console then I agree it has a purpose.


same answer for both of you:
no, but at least you have the option to


----------



## Qtis (Nov 7, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> same answer for both of you:
> no, but at least you have the option to


Difference in price for an adapter vs integrated is quite high for a consumer. If the Wii adapter ($24.95 in the US Nintendo store) is taken as an indicator, it's pretty clear that the consumer is the one loosing in this case. Adding the port in the manufacturing phase would probably cost a few cents or a dollar (as it's added via a machine), but now the consumer takes the price of a full adapter.


----------



## Treeko (Nov 7, 2012)

Man this thread is becoming a hate fest right now


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

Treeko said:


> Man this thread is becoming a hate fest right now


 

WE JUST WANT TO USE AN ETHERNET CABLE WITHOUT HAVING TO RESORT TO PAYING EXTRA!!!


----------



## Arras (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> What you think that everyone has wifi?
> 
> Sorry but that is seriously fucked up, a lot of people may have internet but no wifi like my for instance and if I want to use wifi for anything I have to find a hotspot where I live otherwise I can't do anything with it and alot of people where I live is in the same situation about this cause they have good internet but not wifi.
> 
> ...


I thought:
A. Most people that buy a game console and want to connect it to the internet need a router for this because you can't just hook up multiple devices to the same internet connection.
B. Most routers work as a Wifi access point as well.
C. Conclusion: Most people that buy a game console have Wifi.

Seriously though this thread is getting WAY offtopic


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 7, 2012)

Really? An Ethernet port? You guys just find shit to cry about dont you?


----------



## Treeko (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> WE JUST WANT TO USE AN ETHERNET CABLE WITHOUT HAVING TO RESORT TO PAYING EXTRA!!!


I understand what you are trying get to here,but just wait for Nintendo to realize another one of there mistake's,and they'll probably start packaging the Ethernet Dongle in with the Wii u's later on,anyways it doesn't stop me from getting my Wii u at launch,its already a pain in the rear to keep my Xbox 360 connected through to Xbox live via Ethernet cause I have a Elite,so this is good for me.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 7, 2012)

I wonder if anyone is aware about this

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=g-high-u&v=uHJO7w5lbu0

Very thorough talk about Miiverse.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Because then nintendo can't charge you for a useless USB stick or adapter that can only be used with the WiiU and get more money off you.



He wasnt talking about the ethernet port, and Nintendo doesnt even make the adapters. Hell, most modrems come with one.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Arras said:


> I thought:
> A. Most people that buy a game console and want to connect it to the internet need a router for this because you can't just hook up multiple devices to the same internet connection.
> B. Most routers work as a Wifi access point as well.
> C. Conclusion: Most people that buy a game console have Wifi.
> ...


I agree that most people who want to connect their console to the internet need a router and all that. We all know the process however it does stand that alot of gamers don't have that wifi connection even though they want to and thats because of their own personal circumstances. 



NahuelDS said:


> same answer for both of you:
> no, but at least you have the option to


The option to spend extra because nintendo assumes everyone has wifi?
No in circumstances like this it should be a free addition because unlike Japan and other Asian countries its bloody difficult to get good Wifi. Even more when you live in a location where the internet is worst than the rest of the world.



Zantigo said:


> He wasnt talking about the ethernet port, and Nintendo doesnt even make the adapters. Hell, most modrems come with one.


Sorry I guess I misread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Midna said:


> How on earth did you make it onto staff
> This is, like, sub-GameFAQs quality posting right here.
> And no, I'm not talking about your opinions which you are fully entitled to.
> Wait, this is a sub-GameFAQs quality site anyway never mind


 
If you're gonna get all butthurt over this site then why do you go here? Didn't you leave already?

Also I don't have a large tree branch embedded deep inside my colon that prevents me from making jokes.


----------



## Coto (Nov 7, 2012)

I won't get a Wii U for now, and to tell you the truth i'm seeing games released years ago but on a Nintendo platform now,this is kinda great, but those are the wrong games that is, or they take up too much time to port over. This would be my feelings about the Wii U.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 7, 2012)

If it is just for apps that require Internet to be useful I think it is OK to have such an update, which seems to be the case here... 

If it would be for example for backward compatibility I actually would mind that but as I said it makes sense for Miiverse and such, since these things, as Cyan already stated, are being optimized even after production started so definitely an update is kinda the right thing to do here!

In relation to the ethernet-port: I personally never used it but actually I'd rather get an HDMI cable with the console, that  everyone needs instead of a port, that can be bought for 7 bucks. Most people use wifi so why should every WiiU owner pay for something that just "some" hardcore online players use regularly...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 7, 2012)

Considering WiFi is the most common way to connect to the internet, an ethernet port is an unnecessary cost (especially for a console already sold at a loss). And if it's such a big deal, buy the adapter.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> The option to spend extra because nintendo assumes everyone has wifi?
> No in circumstances like this it should be a free addition because unlike Japan and other Asian countries its bloody difficult to get good Wifi. Even more when you live in a location where the internet is worst than the rest of the world.


I'm not justifying nintendo for not including an ethernet port
I was just informing you that you have that other option
I know it sucks, but that's better than NO Ethernet connection at all


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

In all honesty people got pretty butthurt when Microsoft didn't include WiFi automatically in their Xbox 360 but now people are saying it's okay to not include wired?

At least with the Xbox 360 it was a mutable situation (and later consoles added WiFi).


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

Wireless's latency over ethernet is heavily blown out of proportion.  The issues most people have with wireless deal more with trying to get a signal through three solid walls and interference from other networks on the same channel (resulting in packet drops and crap).

That said, including an ethernet port would have been good, because wireless isn't always possible and ethernet's a lot simpler for the average gamer to set up (literally plug and go in default configs)... a lot of routers and gateways given to homes have four (LAN) ethernet ports which is usually enough for a two computers and a console or two (the fifth port being for the WAN "input").


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> I'm not justifying nintendo for not including an ethernet port
> I was just informing you that you have that other option
> I know it sucks, but that's better than NO Ethernet connection at all


Sorry if I made it sound like your justifying it but to be fair that all of this stuff should've been covered when the WiiU was still in development not now when its close to release. I would suck if you can't connect but to be forced to pay for extra stuff because you don't have X thing big million dollar company assumes you would just seems unfair.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Sorry if I made it sound like your justifying it but to be fair that all of this stuff should've been covered when the WiiU was still in development not now when its close to release. I would suck if you can't connect but to be forced to pay for extra stuff because you don't have X thing big million dollar company assumes you would just seems unfair.


but last e3 when the Wii U was shown I already saw the lack of a ethernet port. Also, the Wii doesn't have one, so that was expected.

These big million dollar companies like to be dick with us, because they know that... at the end, you will pay extra for "X" thing.

thanks to China we can always buy cheap ass knockoffs that works just as good as the originals


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> but last e3 when the Wii U was shown I already saw the lack of a ethernet port. Also, the Wii doesn't have one, so that was expected.
> 
> These big million dollar companies like to be dick with us, because they know that... at the end, you will pay extra for "X" thing.
> 
> thanks to China we can always buy cheap ass knockoffs that works just as good as the originals


I missed out on the last E3 but from my friend I heard it was mostly sequels and stuff anyway.

Thats something good that comes out of China. I love cheap small tech bits like cables and USB hubs...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Nov 7, 2012)

I would rather be Wifi only than as it is on my PS3.... I have a launch PS3 no Wifi, I could buy one of those adapters that is Wifi to wired adapters... But as of right now I keep my PS3 in the living room so if I want to do any sort of online activity I drag a 50 foot wire across the floor.

As far as adapter prices go, don't complain about wired to USB until you check out the prices for wired to wifi...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> I would rather be Wifi only than as it is on my PS3.... I have a launch PS3 no Wifi, I could buy one of those adapters that is Wifi to wired adapters... But as of right now I keep my PS3 in the living room so if I want to do any sort of online activity I drag a 50 foot wire across the floor.
> 
> As far as adapter prices go, don't complain about wired to USB until you check out the prices for wired to wifi...


 
It just feels like a double standard to criticize one console for no WiFi (even though you can remedy the situation with a WiFi adapter) but pass on the other for no ethernet (which can't be remedied).

Like Sony/Microsoft are definitely deserving of flak for no WiFi included but Nintendo is equally deserving for no ethernet support.


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It just feels like a double standard to criticize one console for no WiFi (even though you can remedy the situation with a WiFi adapter) but pass on the other for no ethernet (which can't be remedied).
> 
> Like Sony/Microsoft are definitely deserving of flak for no WiFi included but Nintendo is equally deserving for no ethernet support.


 
No wifi, can be remedied with a wifi adapter. 
No ethernet, can be remedied with a ethernet adapter. There are even pictures of it in this thread. So saying it can't be remedied is just silly.

And also, The Nintendo ethernet adapter costs around $25 from Nintendo, or down to $7 depending on where you buy it. The Xbox 360 wifi-adapter was $100... and now several year later, are down at $50 depending on where you look.

Also, I thought just like Arras that most people did have wifi. I seriously do not know anyone here in Sweden who has a wired internet, except for those over 75 years old. A wireless router works just like a normal router, with cables, but you have the opportunity to use wireless stuff as well. And they are not many bucks more expensive.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 7, 2012)

Treeko said:


> Man this thread is becoming a hate fest right now


*OUT OF TOPIC*

LOL you should have seen when the 3DS XL was announced.

Which I admit, pissed me off as well due to lack of cough2ndanalogstickcough


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It just feels like a double standard to criticize one console for no WiFi (even though you can remedy the situation with a WiFi adapter) but pass on the other for no ethernet (which can't be remedied).
> 
> Like Sony/Microsoft are definitely deserving of flak for no WiFi included but Nintendo is equally deserving for no ethernet support.


 
No double standard involved, I have had Wifi for oh good when was 802.11b released? but I only have wired in the actual room where the modem is located. (Typical set up for homes....) If I want Internet access in another room I have 3 options, WiFi or a long ass wire or spend a ton of money buying powerline adapters or wired to wifi parts. (A 4th option would be to have my home wired up but thats a bit expensive....) 

To put it simply, its cheaper for the end user to buy a wired adapter if thats what they require than it is for the end user to buy a Wifi adapter if that's what they require.  

Seems odd to try and put the two options on the same level to me.... but hey I guess including the more expensive option of the two is the same as the cheaper option right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> No double standard involved, I have had Wifi for oh good when was 802.11b released? but I only have wired in the actual room where the modem is located. (Typical set up for homes....) If I want Internet access in another room I have 3 options, WiFi or a long ass wire or spend a ton of money buying powerline adapters or wired to wifi parts. (A 4th option would be to have my home wired up but thats a bit expensive....)
> 
> To put it simply, its cheaper for the end user to buy a wired adapter if thats what they require than it is for the end user to buy a Wifi adapter if that's what they require.
> 
> Seems odd to try and put the two options on the same level to me.... but hey I guess including the more expensive option of the two is the same as the cheaper option right?


 
Well that's just your personal situation. There's a lot of people who prefer wired or don't have WiFi. I have WiFi on my Xbox 360 but I'd prefer wired, the only reason I don't use it is because of my location. Same with my laptop, PC, etc.

I'm just saying it's unfair to give Nintendo a pass on requiring extra money to be spent on what should be a basic feature when we criticize Sony/Microsoft for doing the same thing. There's no reason why they're not guilty in this matter but the other companies are.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

Etherthet should be cheaper than wifi anyways from what I know.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 7, 2012)

Sucks they didn't include the ethernet port. Oh well, I guess I won't be using my Wii U for watching movies anyways. I've got my PS3 for that. Sadly my ps3 makes lots of noise then it gets warm.


----------



## Treeko (Nov 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> Are you guys fucking serious?
> 
> 
> Considering WiFi is the most common way to connect to the internet, an ethernet port is an unnecessary cost (especially for a console already sold at a loss). And if it's such a big fucking deal, buy the adapter.
> ...


Man I couldn't agree more with you,this guy just stalks each and every Nintendo related thread here,and lets his hate out.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

Elrinth said:


> Sucks they didn't include the ethernet port. Oh well, I guess I won't be using my Wii U for watching movies anyways. I've got my PS3 for that. Sadly my ps3 makes lots of noise then it gets warm.


 
Have you tried cleaning to remove dust. Good maintance can sort out problems. I just a hoover with my phat.



Treeko said:


> Man I couldn't agree more with you,this guy just stalks each and every Nintendo related thread here,and lets his hate out.


 
I know, Guild is such a huge dickhead. I hope he gets banned and banished to DS Scene.


----------



## Treeko (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well that's just your personal situation. There's a lot of people who prefer wired or don't have WiFi. I have WiFi on my Xbox 360 but I'd prefer wired, the only reason I don't use it is because of my location. Same with my laptop, PC, etc.
> 
> I'm just saying it's unfair to give Nintendo a pass on requiring extra money to be spent on what should be a basic feature when we criticize Sony/Microsoft for doing the same thing. There's no reason why they're not guilty in this matter but the other companies are.


Are you actually telling us your personal problems?really no one cares,I like wifi connection cause its less of a hassle than Wired,your whole argument upon this is invalid,are you gonna get a Wii u?I am pretty sure not,then why even care about it not having Wired connection,just stick to your ps3/Xbox 360,technology is moving ahead but you're moving backwards in time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Treeko said:


> Are you actually telling us your personal problems?really no one cares,I like wifi connection cause its less of a hassle than Wired,your whole argument upon this is invalid,are you gonna get a Wii u?I am pretty sure not,then why even care about it not having Wired connection,just stick to your ps3/Xbox 360,technology is moving a head but your moving backwards in time.


 
Um, I'm not, I'm just saying that his situation made the issue not important but it's not the same from others.

How is it unreasonable to expect companies to have more options? Like I'm not saying they shouldn't have WiFi, consoles should have WiFi these days, but ethernet ports are equally important.

Why you're getting so incredibly mad over a reasonable request is completely beyond me.


----------



## Treeko (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Um, I'm not, I'm just saying that his situation made the issue not important but it's not the same from others.
> 
> How is it unreasonable to expect companies to have more options? Like I'm not saying they shouldn't have WiFi, consoles should have WiFi these days, but ethernet ports are equally important.
> 
> Why you're getting so incredibly mad over a reasonable request is completely beyond me.


Says the person who led this thread to what it is now,lol I wasn't even getting mad with my previous comment I was telling you to stop it already,you have the option of getting the dongle its not like they banned you to not use Ethernet connection.

Albeit all your comments thus far have shown the hate you have for a company that set the standards for what the gaming Industry is now,everyone has hater's and you are one here................


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Treeko said:


> Says the person who led this thread to what it is now,lol I wasn't even getting mad with my previous comment I was telling you to stop it already,you have the option of getting the dongle its not like they banned you to not use Ethernet connection.
> 
> Albeit all your comments thus far have shown the hate you have for a company that set the standards for what the gaming Industry is now,everyone has hater's and you are one here................


 
Dude I'm not even trying to derail this thread anymore, I'm having a reasonable line of conversation, take a chill pill.

Instead of mindlessly hating me perhaps you can disagree with me instead of throwing a hissy fit? Seriously I can't "improve" if people aren't willing to "improve" with me.


----------



## Treeko (Nov 7, 2012)

Improving with you won't help Nintendo become better,or will it?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Treeko said:


> Improving with you won't help Nintendo become better,or will it?


 
Nothing short of a miracle would do that. 

But seriously, I realize my post derailed the thread and was taken as more than the joke it is, but now that I'm seriously contributing, let's all do the same.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

I agree that the lack of Ethernet is an issue for many people.


----------



## Treeko (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nothing short of a miracle would do that.
> 
> But seriously, I realize my post derailed the thread and was taken as more than the joke it is, but now that I'm seriously contributing, let's all do the same.


Understood my friend,no hard feelings eh?


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Have you tried cleaning to remove dust. Good maintance can sort out problems. I just a hoover with my phat.


 
No I haven't tried opening it open and using inverse vacuum. It gets really loud because it's in a very confined space. I like to hide all my video game consoles... and this works with all older video game systems as they really didn't generate much heat. But the PS3 definatly does.


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2012)

Dude Elrinth, be careful not to overheat it :o
And even though it's resolved now, I can't see how anyone can take Guild's first post seriously. Obvious joke-jabbing is obvious.

And it sure is unfortunate that it doesn't have an ethernet port, but since the price on that adapter is so low, it isn't such a big deal. And it was worse back in the day, when the wifi-adapter was $100. Especially here in Sweden, when they convert prices 1:10 instead of the actual 1:6.7... The adapter was in other words 1000 Sek = $148 :/ I found that worse than this deal now.

I find it worse that it doesn't have a digital audio port (coaxial), if I recall correctly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Issac said:


> Dude Elrinth, be careful not to overheat it :o
> And even though it's resolved now, I can't see how anyone can take Guild's first post seriously. Obvious joke-jabbing is obvious.
> 
> And it sure is unfortunate that it doesn't have an ethernet port, but since the price on that adapter is so low, it isn't such a big deal. And it was worse back in the day, when the wifi-adapter was $100. Especially here in Sweden, when they convert prices 1:10 instead of the actual 1:6.7... The adapter was in other words 1000 Sek = $148 :/ I found that worse than this deal now.
> ...


 
It just seems kinda sleezy, like as sleezy as Microsoft/Sony selling adapters. I mean it's poorly veiled money grabbing. I mean all the companies do it though. Sony recently did it with memory cards for the Vita, Nintendo is a bit obsessive with releasing way too many peripherals, Microsoft has Xbox Live. They're all just ways to grab profit out of less-than-profitable systems.

By "less-than-profitable" I mean the Wii U is selling on a loss so the adapter for instance is just one method of filling that profit gap.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It just seems kinda sleezy, like as sleezy as Microsoft/Sony selling adapters. I mean it's poorly veiled money grabbing. I mean all the companies do it though. Sony recently did it with memory cards for the Vita, Nintendo is a bit obsessive with releasing way too many peripherals, Microsoft has Xbox Live. They're all just ways to grab profit out of less-than-profitable systems.
> 
> By "less-than-profitable" I mean the Wii U is selling on a loss so the adapter for instance is just one method of filling that profit gap.


But you don't have to buy the Nintendo branded adapter and could just get a cheap china made one instead so I don't really get how it fills the profit gap.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> But you don't have to buy the Nintendo branded adapter and could just get a cheap china made one instead so I don't really get how it fills the profit gap.


 
But most people will buy the Nintendo-brand one because they don't know better and it sounds more reliable than a "cheap china made one."


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But most people will buy the Nintendo-brand one because they don't know better and it sounds more reliable than a "cheap china made one."


Well its just an adapter so I hardly think build quality makes a big difference even if its a cheapo from China but i'm curious would the FW be mandatory since I actually didn't bother to read that first before getting engrossed in the discussion since i'm gonna assume the adapter would be what?

Hilarious what marketing can do since the adapter is just the cheap one with Nintendo painted on...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Well its just an adapter so I hardly think build quality makes a big difference even if its a cheapo from China but i'm curious would the FW be mandatory since I actually didn't bother to read that first before getting engrossed in the discussion since i'm gonna assume the adapter would be what?
> 
> Hilarious what marketing can do since the adapter is just the cheap one with Nintendo painted on...


 
Well if I stood outside a Gamestop on the day of the Wii U release and asked everyone who bought a Wii U if they knew what Dealextreme or similar sites that sell essentially Chinese knock offs I'd probably find those people are a huge minority.

I bought a MadCatz (I know, MadCatz is shit) adapter for my Xbox 360 for about $50, a third of the price of a Microsoft brand one. But still Microsoft ones are more popular because it's Microsoft (reliable first party for the Xbox). I never had issues with my third party adapter either.

Like it'd really not be that hard to incorporate an ethernet port and adding WiFi to the Xbox 360/PS3 isn't going to pound your wallet, but all these companies do it because they get a little more meat on their bone from accessories.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well if I stood outside a Gamestop on the day of the Wii U release and asked everyone who bought a Wii U if they knew what Dealextreme or similar sites that sell essentially Chinese knock offs I'd probably find those people are a huge minority.
> 
> I bought a MadCatz (I know, MadCatz is shit) adapter for my Xbox 360 for about $50, a third of the price of a Microsoft brand one. But still Microsoft ones are more popular because it's Microsoft (reliable first party for the Xbox). I never had issues with my third party adapter either.
> 
> Like it'd really not be that hard to incorporate an ethernet port and adding WiFi to the Xbox 360/PS3 isn't going to pound your wallet, but all these companies do it because they get a little more meat on their bone from accessories.


Actually my first thought was if you do that, i'm sure alot of people would think your some weirdo advertising something but I do agree that they would be the minority compared to others who are more well versed with this stuff.

I doubt anyone has had a problem with a 3rd party adapter but my problem is companies seeing the need to remove parts just to make a little more profit because it starts with memory cards and the ethernet port but later on it could lead to bigger things. Also this is nintendo, reguardless of what happens the consoles always sell well and then to use this shit tactic just feels ridiculous.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I agree that the lack of Ethernet is an issue for many people.


 
Is getting an internet USB device really much of a BFD?  The Wii didn't have one, neither did the PS3.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2012)

For those bitching about Nintendo's lack of an Ethernet port and having to pay extra

2.1m Ethernet cable $1.35 - http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10208&cs_id=1020806&p_id=2139&seq=1&format=2
Wii Ethernet adapter $7.85 - http://www.amazon.com/HDE-Ethernet-Adapter-Nintendo-Wii-Port/dp/B003XWD1G2/ref=sr_1_2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1352312478&sr=1-2&keywords=wii+ethernet+adapter

This is only around $9 USD; if you can afford a Wii U, you can afford this.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Is getting an internet USB device really much of a BFD? The Wii didn't have one, neither did the PS3.


 
The PS3 has an Ethernet port. Not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Is getting an internet USB device really much of a BFD?  The Wii didn't have one, neither did the PS3.


If you don't know that you need one beforehand, yes.


----------



## VampireLordAlucard (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> What you think that everyone has wifi?
> 
> Sorry but that is seriously fucked up, a lot of people may have internet but no wifi like my for instance and if I want to use wifi for anything I have to find a hotspot where I live otherwise I can't do anything with it and alot of people where I live is in the same situation about this cause they have good internet but not wifi.


 
Forget about a Wii U for $350, buy a $30 - $50 router first. Is your non-wifi router really close enough to your TV to run a wire anyway?

If you guys are this upset about no ethernet, I'm scared to mention that it comes with only an HDMI cable (no component / composite / s-video, sorry SD TV users).


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

VampireLordAlucard said:


> Forget about a Wii U for $350, buy a $30 - $50 router first. Is your non-wifi router really close enough to your TV to run a wire anyway?
> 
> If you guys are this upset about no ethernet, I'm scared to mention that it comes with only an HDMI cable (no component / composite / s-video, sorry SD TV users).


And another person who completely missed the point.


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 7, 2012)

Enough talk about Ethernet ports already, we're already 5 pages in. Here's some details on what the update actually is all about.
These are the five main staples of their online services. All for free.

*Nintendo Network ID *
It's actually surprisingly close to GBAtemp.

-Account based limited to 12 accounts per system, the first thing you do when turning on the console is selecting user since everything from savegames, friends and settings are personal. (no friend codes)
-User name and personal information
-Gamer title, for example Advanced Gamer as shown in the Direct.
-Followers (without being registered friends)
-People you are following (again without being registered friends)
-Number of times people empathized with you.
-Friend requests are done via the PM functionality of the service.
-Game specific information will be linked and shared with others through your ID, for example accomplishments and the games you're currently playing
-Profile comments
-Used for the eShop and future third party online services, whatever that could end up being, steam anyone?
-You will have a page where you can see the activities of friends and other people you're following.
-Can be accessed during mid game and without the TV.

*Miiverse*
It's like a forum basically where you post comments by either typing, writing or drawing.

-Can also be accessed during mid game and with the TV off.
-Nintendo Network ID is integrated in Miiverse.

*Wii U Chat*

-Video chat on the gamepad, TV or both.
-Uses built in mic and camera, surprisingly good quality as shown when Iwata was video chatting with Reggie across the Atlantic.
-Draw stuff while chatting.
-When you're playing a game the home button will glow when you receive a call.

*eShop*

-Online game distribution platform.

*Browser*

-Browser that supports video.
-Youtube works.
-Browse on the gamepad alone, or both.
-Works mid-game.


Looks like they're really stepping up their game this time.


----------



## VampireLordAlucard (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> And another person who completely missed the point.


 
Yup! What was it?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> The Wii didn't have an ethernet port either, but had a USB adapter with such a port on it. I wonder if that adapter would work on the Wii U...


Because...


Guild McCommunist said:


> The Wii U is was for casuals who can could play shitty online games that can have a bagillion seconds of lag.
> 
> It's not designed for real gamers who play real games with real internet connections.


Am I doing it right?


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes foxi4, you are doing it right  haha!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 7, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Enough talk about Ethernet ports already, we're already 5 pages in. Here's some details on what the update actually is all about.
> These are the five main staples of their online services. All for free.
> 
> *Nintendo Network ID *
> ...


 
Indeed, and sure, I may have missed out in getting the Deluxe edition, I'm still looking forward to getting this in 10 days  They really have done it right this time.


----------



## kiel379 (Nov 8, 2012)

ok sorry bit i gotta thow in here, a cable connection is capable of 100mbps right? and a normal wireless connection is 52mbps i think (and alot of the adapters are way faster than that now), no games that currently exist will have any trouble playing over wifi, their wont be any noticable lag because everyone will be in the same boat. i personally dont understand how people can not have a good wireless connection. its near enough a basic human right these days.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Nov 8, 2012)

kiel379 said:


> ok sorry bit i gotta thow in here, a cable connection is capable of 100mbps right? and a normal wireless connection is 52mbps i think (and alot of the adapters are way faster than that now), no games that currently exist will have any trouble playing over wifi, their wont be any noticable lag because everyone will be in the same boat. i personally dont understand how people can not have a good wireless connection. its near enough a basic human right these days.


 
Actually the Wii-U uses 802.11n in theory is capable of 600mpbs. 

So it's pretty quick and the old concerns about lag would really only be an issue if your not using an n spec router, if your still cruising around on an old b spec then yeah.... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11#802.11n


----------



## kiel379 (Nov 8, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Actually the Wii-U uses 802.11n in theory is capable of 600mpbs.
> 
> So it's pretty quick and the old concerns about lag would really only be an issue if your not using an n spec router, if your still cruising around on an old b spec then yeah....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11#802.11n


So why are people moaning about wireless? Pay up and get a wireless router guys you'd only be 10 years behind everyone elce if you don't. I play all my pcgames wirelessly and I still kick ass lol


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Nov 8, 2012)

kiel379 said:


> So why are people moaning about wireless? Pay up and get a wireless router guys you'd only be 10 years behind everyone else if you don't. I play all my pcgames wirelessly and I still kick ass lol


 
For me it wasn't even paying, my cable company offered me a free N router. I was already a customer they just did it because Bright House is just cool that way. But I do know that Verizon FIOS also offers free wireless for the home if you sign up, not sure about pre existing customers.

Edit: But to be honest I already have owned 2 other wireless routers before the first one being b spec and the second I forgot what it was I think the one right after b. Either way the one the cable company gave me is pretty nice and since I was already a customer it cost me nothing more than I was already paying.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 8, 2012)

kiel379 said:


> So why are people moaning about wireless? Pay up and get a wireless router guys you'd only be 10 years behind everyone elce if you don't. I play all my pcgames wirelessly and I still kick ass lol


"Why do you have a 6 month old CPU and Graphics card on your computer? Pay up and buy the newest ones, you're behind everyone else lol".

Sometimes using wireless just isn't even a possibility. Lets say I had a WiiU in the basement and there was 1m of concrete between the router and the console. Guess what, it won't probably even work or it has very bad reception. Having a WiFi only console is not that big a problem for most, but there are quite a few people with no possibility of getting a WiFi router. Since it costs money. That quite a few people don't have that much of. Especially if you're a young kid or don't earn heavy dough. /rant.

Seriously people, when something as simple as an ethernet port is missing from a new console, it's a bigger deal than having the costs of making a console a few cents bigger. Even though you may not need something, quite a few people may not be as lucky.


----------



## Windaga (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if the WiiU will support 5ghz connections? The fact that I can't use my 360 on my router combo because it doesn't support 5ghz is pretty frustrating. I hope that isn't the case with the WiiU.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 8, 2012)

wireless fucking sux here ask anyone whos used optus/telstra wireless it's as bad as 56k!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 8, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> wireless fucking sux here ask anyone whos used optus/telstra wireless it's as bad as 56k!


Oh good ol' Telstra.... I miss iiNet


----------



## Coto (Nov 8, 2012)

wireless sucks if you need a low latency game, however, there are other ways as workaround.
Like sending zero length packets to prevent pauses between idle and active packet transfer between 2 devices.

That's far from LAN though. But the hell, this topic is about firmware updates.


----------



## Issac (Nov 8, 2012)

Qtis said:


> *"Why do you have a 6 month old CPU and Graphics card on your computer? Pay up and buy the newest ones, you're behind everyone else lol".*
> 
> Sometimes using wireless just isn't even a possibility. Lets say I had a WiiU in the basement and there was 1m of concrete between the router and the console. Guess what, it won't probably even work or it has very bad reception. Having a WiFi only console is not that big a problem for most, *but there are quite a few people with no possibility of getting a WiFi router. Since it costs money.* That quite a few people don't have that much of. Especially if you're a young kid or don't earn heavy dough. /rant.


 
First: If you think that a 6 months old CPU and Graphics Card being too old is the same as upgrading from wired to wireless... I got to tell you, wireless router has been around for more than 6 months. I promise.
Second: Now, if 6 months is old for a CPU, let's see what a new one costs.. I found one here.. released a month ago.. 8500 SEK ( = $1269). And I'll skip the grapics card, it's overkill. Compare that expense to a wireless router. And we are not even talking about getting the most expensive one, not even a high end one. Let's take an N-router (capable of the 802.11n standard). It's NOT expensive, I'll take it up in the next point.
Third: People who has no possibility to get a wifi router since it costs money. On this site where I got the price of the CPU, the WiiU alone (since price is an issue, the least expensive one) is 3500 SEK ( = $522). The 9 cheapest n-routers (including brands like D-link, linksys, netgear and ASUS, plus some I don't recognize) range between 199 and 299 SEK ( = $29 to $44 ). And now if you are far away from the router, and have a wired one... a 15 meter ethernet cable is 149 SEK ( = $22 (and 15 meters is about 50 feet).

All the prices from the same store. price isn't a really huge issue if you can afford a Wii U in the first place.

The example you give with the 1 meter (a bit more than 3 feet) concrete floor, getting a bad reception. Yes. That'll probably be the case. However, that's quite a big if. Would the same person complain that there are no wall sockets to plug in his cellphone into, since he won't have any reception on that either in the basement? Oh well, there I went to extremes.
I know of the problem of having bad reception personally, and there are ways of making it better unless there's a concrete floor blocking the way obviously.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 8, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> wireless fucking sux here ask anyone whos used optus/telstra wireless it's as bad as 56k!


Actually its still horrible with any other company so it doesn't really matter who your with.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 9, 2012)

A good wireless connection isn't actually much worse than a wired Ethernet connection like many of you guys seem to think. If your main concern with all of this is latency with wireless, as long as you have a good router, that won't be a problem.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

soulx said:


> A good wireless connection isn't actually much worse than a wired Ethernet connection like many of you guys seem to think. If your main concern with all of this is latency with wireless, as long as you have a good router, that won't be a problem.


 
I think the point is not everyone has a good wireless connection.

My friend's house has a great wired connection but wireless is as slow as continental drift.

It's quite honestly a simple feature Nintendo should have put on there. It's an oversight by them. Should they get criticized for it? Yes. Is it the equivalent of smearing their roughly 30 year reputation? No. But we shouldn't always role over on stuff like this, complaining will at least (hopefully) net some change.


----------



## Issac (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, It's an oversight. criticize it? Sure. "omg now i don't want that piece of shit, deal breaker!"? please... That's the type of comments I think are annoying honestly.

On another note: I like how they said at the end of the Nintendo network video (after the good bye phrases) that they'll have a software for transferring the virtual console and wiiware games, and saves from your old wii to the wii U via SD card!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2012)

Issac said:


> Yes, It's an oversight. criticize it? Sure. "omg now i don't want that piece of shit, deal breaker!"? please... That's the type of comments I think are annoying honestly.
> 
> On another note: I like how they said at the end of the Nintendo network video (after the good bye phrases) that they'll have a software for transferring the virtual console and wiiware games, and saves from your old wii to the wii U via SD card!


 

Tell me about it, first people bitched about the 8/32GB of space the Wii U has by default ("ZOMG, I HAS TO BUY A HARD DRIVE. NINTENDO SUCKZ BALLZ Trolololol"), now they're complaining about a lack of an RJ45/Ethernet port? Gimme a f***ing break.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Tell me about it, first people bitched about the 8/32GB of space the Wii U has by default ("ZOMG, I HAS TO BUY A HARD DRIVE. NINTENDO SUCKZ BALLZ Trolololol"), now they're complaining about a lack of an RJ45/Ethernet port? Gimme a f***ing break.


Next they'll be complaining about the fact that it doesn't make toasts. XD


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 9, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Next they'll be complaining about the fact that it doesn't make toasts. XD


What do you mean it doesn't make toast? How could it NOT!? Rawwwrrrr


----------



## 59672 (Nov 9, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> What do you mean it doesn't make toast? How could it NOT!? Rawwwrrrr


 
Well the 360 can cook eggs which _clearly_ makes it better than the Wii U.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Tell me about it, first people bitched about the 8/32GB of space the Wii U has by default ("ZOMG, I HAS TO BUY A HARD DRIVE. NINTENDO SUCKZ BALLZ Trolololol"), now they're complaining about a lack of an RJ45/Ethernet port? Gimme a f***ing break.


 
I never complained about the storage, but for me, a wired connection is a must. My house simply isn't designed where WiFi works great. I live in a Double Wide mobile home. It's about 56 feet long. My Wireless router is out in the kitchen at one end of the house, while my bedroom, is at the other end, and the WiFi signal isn't good enough.

I mean sure, I might have the WiiU set up in the living room in the middle of the house, but if I want it in my room, I'd like the option to have an ethernet port so I could maximize my experience.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2012)

You could, you know, maybe try to move the router closer?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> You could, you know, maybe try to move the router closer?


 
I've tried dude, believe me. It's the only available spot in the house. But even then, even if I could, I shouldn't have to. I even tried wifi boosters, and they don't work, couldn't set it up at all and it kept knocking out the internet to our place, so I gave up.

Bottom line: Should have added a ethernet port.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2012)

soulx said:


> A good wireless connection isn't actually much worse than a wired Ethernet connection like many of you guys seem to think. If your main concern with all of this is latency with wireless, as long as you have a good router, that won't be a problem.


 
you can buy the best most expensive wireless router here and it won't do jack shit. our wireless network is a fucking joke. and you can ask anyone who lives in Australia and they'll tell you to not touch it instead use adsl.

my sister asked me to look up something on her laptop once and it uses wireless...i nearly threw the fucking laptop up against the wall it was that slow it took me an hour just to find what i was looking for and that was simple browsing!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2012)

Dang, that really, really sucks about your internet connection. And I thought the wireless in my apartment complex sucked balls. I hope this won't be an issue when the time to update the firmware comes.


----------



## Issac (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't really get how wireless can be so slow for you guys? Sounds like you are talking about mobile internet (a dongle for the computer with a sim-card in it, using the 3G / 4G net).

And shadowSoldier: If you have a long ethernet cable that could go from the router to your room, can't you put it at the other side of the router, moving the router almost to your room? (modem -> long ethernet cable -> router in your room)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2012)

i'll just have to fork out for the lan adapter...after i see if online is worth it this time


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 9, 2012)

Issac said:


> I don't really get how wireless can be so slow for you guys? Sounds like you are talking about mobile internet (a dongle for the computer with a sim-card in it, using the 3G / 4G net).


You don't even live in Australia so how would you even know how shit our internet is. Any suggestion is horrible regardless of how "good" you think it is mainly because its pretty obvious we have already tried that and nothing we do would make it any better. For your information I tried using my relative's wifi for internet and it was fast only because the modem was in the same room as me and that didn't last very long cause its still much much slower than just hooking up the cable and using it.


----------



## kiel379 (Nov 9, 2012)

if you have to have a long Ethernet cable going to this hypothetical basement to get internet down their you could just plug that into a laptop or desktop with built in wireless like most laptops have or a wireless dongle and set it up as a adhock connection, that's what i did for my old 360 and it worked great (it was wireless to wired connection for the 360 but you can do it the other way round), it was like having another router just for the bedroom and the connection was always brilliant. also people can use the computer at the same time as its providing the adhock connection. yea its a bit of a pain to set up but it solves all problems. bad wireless signal in your bedroom or game room? chances are you have a computer in these rooms anyway, might as well use them to get good wireless signal throughout your house.

AUSTRALIAN WIRELESS PROBLEMS SOLVED!!!!! that will be $500


----------



## Issac (Nov 9, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> You don't even live in Australia so how would you even know how shit our internet is. Any suggestion is horrible regardless of how "good" you think it is mainly because its pretty obvious we have already tried that and nothing we do would make it any better. For your information I tried using my relative's wifi for internet and it was fast only because the modem was in the same room as me and that didn't last very long cause its still much much slower than just hooking up the cable and using it.


 
I am well aware that I don't live in Australia. That's why I said that I don't get how wireless can be slow.
Wire or wireless, the only difference is the router, the transmitter, a means of transportation of the internet signals.
It's the same radio waves in Sweden as in Australia being transmitted by the wireless router. If the connection can handle say 10 Mbps, then it shouldn't be any difference because it's wired or wireless.

It's like if I would say that remote controls in Sweden had a 10 second lag. It's the same infra red signals being transmitted as in Australia. Now this was just a bad example, but maybe you see my confusion now?

Doesn't wireless phones work in Australia? Bluetooth? (wireless phones sometimes use the same frequencies as wifi, causing interference).

Oh and as you said "you don't know how shit our *internet* is"... if it's the internet speed that's bad overall... then it shouldn't matter if it's wireless or not.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> You could, you know, maybe try to move the router closer?


Unless it's at the other end of the house because it needs to be closer to a more important machine, such as some dad's business computer... or it's somewhere else because it's not just a router, but it's a gateway, and that's where the "internet line" comes in... or it is just a router but it needs to be within cable reach of the modem anyways.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2012)

Issac said:


> I don't really get how wireless can be so slow for you guys? Sounds like you are talking about mobile internet (a dongle for the computer with a sim-card in it, using the 3G / 4G net).
> 
> And shadowSoldier: If you have a long ethernet cable that could go from the router to your room, can't you put it at the other side of the router, moving the router almost to your room? (modem -> long ethernet cable -> router in your room)


If I paid for it sure. But it's my dad's. And he uses it for his e-readers, phones. blah blah blah. That's why the only option I have left is to have the WiiU in our living room.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't believe that there are so many whiny, bitching people out there who think complaining will force Nintendo to magically add an Ethernet port. Talk about entitled.  I also can't believe that people chose to refrain from buying a console solely based on (the lack) of an internet connection.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 9, 2012)

Issac said:


> I am well aware that I don't live in Australia. That's why I said that I don't get how wireless can be slow.
> Wire or wireless, the only difference is the router, the transmitter, a means of transportation of the internet signals.
> It's the same radio waves in Sweden as in Australia being transmitted by the wireless router. If the connection can handle say 10 Mbps, then it shouldn't be any difference because it's wired or wireless.
> 
> ...


Just because it works the same doesn't mean the result is the same and I done speed tests with the same internet wired and wireless and wireless cuts off, has connectivity issues, slower and other shit while wired is great, never cuts off and is faster. Another thing to point out is that reception for any wireless network in Australia is pretty poor in the first place unless you live in the big city I assume otherwise in the suburbs where a lot of us live its horrible.



the_randomizer said:


> I can't believe that there are so many whiny, bitching people out there who think complaining will force Nintendo to magically add an Ethernet port. Talk about entitled. I also can't believe that people chose to refrain from buying a console solely based on (the lack) of an internet connection.


The only people that think like this is the people that actually has good working wifi in the first place. Learn that not everyone is from the same place with the same internet as you do and then you'll learn why people complain about it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> J
> The only people that think like this is the people that actually has good working wifi in the first place. Learn that not everyone is from the same place with the same internet as you do and then you'll learn why people complain about it.


 
Well, duh, obviously. People complain, but there isn't an f***ing damn thing they can do to change how Nintendo designed the Wii U, and what ports they have.  I never said my Wifi was good (because it's unreliable and doesn't work well with my Wii, but it does connect sometimes), so stop making such asinine assumptions.  No one is forcing you to buy a Wii U.


----------



## Arras (Nov 9, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Just because it works the same doesn't mean the result is the same and I done speed tests with the same internet wired and wireless and wireless cuts off, has connectivity issues, slower and other shit while wired is great, never cuts off and is faster. Another thing to point out is that reception for any wireless network in Australia is pretty poor in the first place unless you live in the big city I assume otherwise in the suburbs where a lot of us live its horrible.
> 
> 
> The only people that think like this is the people that actually has good working wifi in the first place. Learn that not everyone is from the same place with the same internet as you do and then you'll learn why people complain about it.


One thing I'd like to say: wireless internet in your home is completely unrelated to cellular networks. The only thing that matters for the quality is the quality of the sender, receiver and the medium it passes through. I assume it's traveling through the same air and the receiver is the same in this case (WiiU) which just means you have a crappy router, not that all wireless stuff in your country is automatically shit. If all routers are shit, you should say that.
Edit: Oh and the distance, but you said you tried moving closer and it didn't really help.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Tell me about it, first people bitched about the 8/32GB of space the Wii U has by default ("ZOMG, I HAS TO BUY A HARD DRIVE. NINTENDO SUCKZ BALLZ Trolololol"), now they're complaining about a lack of an RJ45/Ethernet port? Gimme a f***ing break.


dunno why, but people likes to complain a lot these days.... specially younger gamers
stop bitching about everything and enjoy the games!
it's a fucking videogame console, not a space shuttle!


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 9, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> dunno why, but people likes to complain a lot these days.... specially younger gamers
> stop bitching about everything and enjoy the games!
> it's a fucking videogame console, not a space shuttle!


Dude, it's a fact that gamers love to complain. Even for the most ridiculous and most shittiest things.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> I can't believe that there are so many whiny, bitching people out there who think complaining will force Nintendo to magically add an Ethernet port. Talk about entitled. I also can't believe that people chose to refrain from buying a console solely based on (the lack) of an internet connection.


 
Not bitching dude. Also, complaining is the reason why endings for Mass Effect 3 changed. Nobody thought they'd pay attention, but hey, what do you know, the ending was changed.

I bought the console and I'm looking very forward to it, but it doesn't change the fact that I still wish Nintendo would have added an ethernet port for people in a house situation like me.


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah yeah but a tangent lasting 7 pages is really stretching it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Not bitching dude. Also, complaining is the reason why endings for Mass Effect 3 changed. Nobody thought they'd pay attention, but hey, what do you know, the ending was changed.
> 
> I bought the console and I'm looking very forward to it, but it doesn't change the fact that I still wish Nintendo would have added an ethernet port for people in a house situation like me.


 
Well, I guess that is a better and different way of explaining the situation. Heck, I wish Nintendo had that took into consideration during the making of the 3DS, and thought about people like me who have a visual impairment that prevents us from seeing 3D effects on that machine. I had buyer's remorse, and ended up trading it in for a new 300 GB slim PS3. That's a legit reason and I shouldn't have been such a douche canoe about it (and people probably hate me for having said it)  What really pisses me off is when people start bitching about the Wii U getting exclusive titles (like Bayonetta 2), or being too "underpowered" compared to current-gen hardware, especially when they have no sources to make their claims irrefutable.

I hope the Wii U will work on my apartment complex's network.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, I guess that is a better and different way of explaining the situation. Heck, I wish Nintendo had that took into consideration during the making of the 3DS, and thought about people like me who have a visual impairment that prevents us from seeing 3D effects on that machine. I had buyer's remorse, and ended up trading it in for a new 300 GB slim PS3. That's a legit reason and I shouldn't have been such a douche canoe about it (and people probably hate me for having said it)  What really pisses me off is when people start bitching about the Wii U getting exclusive titles (like Bayonetta 2), or being too "underpowered" compared to current-gen hardware, especially when they have no sources to make their claims irrefutable.
> 
> I hope the Wii U will work on my apartment complex's network.


 
We're not really doing that here. I mean I would never consider this a "console killer" but it's something we shouldn't roll over on. I mean if consumers aren't hounding producers to perfect their products then they'll just get worse and worse.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 10, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, I guess that is a better and different way of explaining the situation. *Heck, I wish Nintendo had that took into consideration during the making of the 3DS, and thought about people like me who have a visual impairment that prevents us from seeing 3D effects on that machine.* I had buyer's remorse, and ended up trading it in for a new 300 GB slim PS3. That's a legit reason and I shouldn't have been such a douche canoe about it (and people probably hate me for having said it)





> (~Arm73)
> Personally , I am really mad at Nintendo for releasing the Game Boy Color.
> In case you didn't know:
> 
> ...


 
Goddamn Nintendo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2012)

At least with the Wii U, no one has to worry about 3D.  My left eye has 20/150 vision, which is why I had no use for the 3DS, but I don't have to worry about it this time! Nintendo should have really considered that many people have a visual defect of some kind or another, but whatever.  As for hacking, this system has great potential to emulate consoles very well, and that's all I'm going to say about that; it will a very long time before it happens, especially since the update is available on day one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> At least with the Wii U, no one has to worry about 3D. My left eye has 20/150 vision, which is why I had no use for the 3DS, but I don't have to worry about it this time! Nintendo should have really considered that many people have a visual defect of some kind or another, but whatever. As for hacking, this system has great potential to emulate consoles very well, and that's all I'm going to say about that; it will a very long time before it happens, especially since the update is available on day one.


 
>Turn 3D off
>Some second step
>????
>Profit!

The first thing I'd do with the 3DS is turn the fucking 3D off. I'm certainly not buying it for that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >Turn 3D off
> >Some second step
> >????
> >Profit!
> ...


 
So there's no problem with not using 3D....?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> So there's no problem with not using 3D....?


 
It seemed like the least important thing on the system honestly. If you enjoy headaches and horrible battery life then I suggest using it.

If you enjoy playing games I suggest you turn it off.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 10, 2012)

If there was a problem with not using the 3d....why would the option to turn it off be there?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It seemed like the least important thing on the system honestly. If you enjoy headaches and horrible battery life then I suggest using it.
> 
> If you enjoy playing games I suggest you turn it off.


 
Well, I can't afford a 3DS right now, seeing as I'm getting a Wii U; my wallet will be crying till the cows come home.



clarky said:


> If there was a problem with not using the 3d....why would the option to turn it off be there?


 
Isn't the whole point of the 3DS to use the 3D?  If it didn't have 3D, wouldn't it just be called the 2DS?

Anyway, the Wii U will satisfy my portable needs, seeing as many games will support it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It seemed like the least important thing on the system honestly. If you enjoy headaches and horrible battery life then I suggest using it.
> 
> If you enjoy playing games I suggest you turn it off.


Well I have to disagree there. 3D is one of the best things on the system (for me). The effect is absolutely amazing for immersing yourself in games such as Kid Icarus and MGS3D and it enhances gameplay in Mario 3D Land.


And headaches don't happen after the first time you try it...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

soulx said:


> Well I have to disagree there. 3D is one of the best things on the system (for me). The effect is absolutely amazing for immersing yourself in games such as Kid Icarus and MGS3D and it enhances gameplay in Mario 3D Land.


 
But that'd require me to play MGS3D so I'd rather just play a good version of the game.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 10, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Isn't the whole point of the 3DS to use the 3D? If it didn't have 3D, wouldn't it just be called the 2DS?


 
I wouldn't say it is "the point" per say. The 3D is merely a feature, a nice little graphical feature but thats about as far as it goes. While I can understand its a fucker for you not being able to get everything out of a 3DS it is not like they made a system that required 3 hands to use or something


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But that'd require me to play MGS3D so I'd rather just play a good version of the game.


Har har har.

But you get the point.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, I guess you're right on that, it didn't help that I bought it during the launch window, and the only decent game was Street Fighter IV 3D, so that only exacerbated the buyer's remorse. But the inability of seeing that effect made me think I made a mistake in purchasing the device, so like I said, I got a PS3 by trading it in instead, which I thought was a better investment IMHO. I don't want buyer's remorse on the 18th.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It seemed like the least important thing on the system honestly. If you enjoy headaches and horrible battery life then I suggest using it.
> 
> If you enjoy playing games I suggest you turn it off.


 
Honestly, I never play the 3DS without turning the 3D on. Except for New Super Mario Bros 2 because it all becomes blurry. But the 3D effect never bothers me, and the amount of time it takes for my 3DS to die is longer than I can play a game for before I start having mental blocks and shit. It works out pretty perfectly.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 10, 2012)

You don't NEED the 3D to play games.
but you NEED hands to hold the console and press the buttons; what a shame Nintendo force players to have arms and hands! they don't think about incapacitated and one-armed persons, hopefully other manufacturer think about them.
/sarcasm

The 3D (or depth effect) never gave me headache. when I switch it off, I feel something is missing.
Sometime I see a ghosting effect if the effect is too big, so I slide it to the less I can to still retain the depth effect without it being too strong.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 10, 2012)

Cyan said:


> You don't NEED the 3D to play games.
> but you NEED hands to hold the console and press the buttons; what a shame Nintendo force players to have arms and hands! they don't think about incapacitated and one-armed persons, hopefully other manufacturer think about them.
> /sarcasm


 
You can play some Wii games with one hand...


----------

